# Anybody want to fess up?



## pinky (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

I cringe every time I see that. We had a thread with similar antics some years ago. Amazing how stupid people allow themselves to get. That guy could cut his leg off if he isn't careful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I cringe every time I see that. We had a thread with similar antics some years ago. Amazing how stupid people allow themselves to get. That guy could cut his leg off if he isn't careful.



He'll be lucky to just lose a leg. Moron.....


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 4, 2016)

On the up side, when he cuts his leg off and falls he might land on the power lines and put himself out of his misery pretty quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> On the up side, when he cuts his leg off and falls he might land on the power lines and put himself out of his misery pretty quick.


or on the guy below him.


----------



## CWS (Nov 4, 2016)

Is that tclem


----------



## pinky (Nov 4, 2016)

CWS said:


> Is that tclem



There are alot of hairsticks toward the top.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 4, 2016)

How the hell did they get that second ladder up there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> How the hell did they get that second ladder up there?



With the first ladder?

A skyhook?

Magic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2016)

They can get pretty imaginative with screwing up.... Having been responsible for dealing with osha and paying the fines- some of these pictures make my palms sweat- yikes what are they thinkin


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> They can get pretty imaginative with screwing up.... Having been responsible for dealing with osha and paying the fines- some of these pictures make my palms sweat- yikes what are they thinkin
> 
> View attachment 116324
> 
> ...



Those cages are scary enough to be in let alone add onto them lol. We have one at work and it's something else to go up in.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

